
Shebangs and busybox, and why it's impossible to write portable shell scripts - pcr910303
http://xn--rpa.cc/irl/shebang.html
======
downerending
See also [https://stackoverflow.com/questions/33126309/why-do-usr-
bin-...](https://stackoverflow.com/questions/33126309/why-do-usr-bin-env-var-
val-command-gets-into-an-infinite-loop)

